# Post Your Imperial Guard



## Leaf (Feb 8, 2008)

For this months installment of Mini of the month we are following Games workshop and kicking May off with the Imperial Guard. Post Your Guard


----------



## Leaf (Feb 8, 2008)

This is My Favorite This is my Hell puppy Flame Chimera. The Tank Commanders body was green stuffed to resemble me


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Out of my small traitor guard this one is my fav. 











Edit: Was expecting to see a few more posts but I guess as we arnt talking about SM models we wont see many lol


----------



## Leaf (Feb 8, 2008)

some of my cadians

fixed


----------



## Leaf (Feb 8, 2008)

I like the renegade He is kind of creepy looking with that gas mask.


----------



## The Gopher (Apr 18, 2009)

Leaf said:


> some of my cadians


I know that IG models are pretty small, but a 100px × 64px image seems like an exaggeration


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

Here is one of my sentinels, I believe this is my best work. I'll be picking up one of the new plastic sentinels and might post that up as well. (100th Post, yay)

View attachment 2642

View attachment 2643


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

see next page for new post


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

More for my ad mech force but its a plt hq and a squad count as techguard


----------



## aegius (Mar 24, 2009)

Here are some of mine.

Techpriest









leman russ thunderer









kasrkin









basilisk









sentinel









normal guys


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Basilisks:










General/Commissar Lord










Command Squad










Infantry Squad:










Mordians FTW!


----------



## DarkTower (Jun 9, 2007)

Meet my Imperial Guards - Blue Steel Legion, I've used blue-red color scheme (inspired by WW I uniforms), with some golden add-ons for HQ and commanders. Troops are made of older Steel Legion models, HQ are veterans converted Warzone minis. Hardened veterans are GW's Vostroyans. 









Junior Officer of 1st Platoon









Junior Officer's personal staff - converted Warzone minis









First Squad of troopers









Hardened veterans - M.B.'s Warhounds









Hardened veterans - M.B.'s Warhounds


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Took this the other day to see what I could actually put on the table, I'm in the process of repainting the army. I think I can get on squad done every night or two.










Danny


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

heres my dude


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)




----------

